# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  کتاب جامع ویژوال بیسیک و بانکهای اطلاعاتی

## rezaTavak

سلام

کسی کتاب جامع و کاملی در خصوص برنامه نویسی بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB داره؟ کتابی که همه چیز را توضیح بده. و فقط ADO را توضیح نده. من بیشتر با خط دستور موافقم.

با تشکر

----------


## sh

برنامه نویسی بانکهای اطلاعاتی در ویژوال بیسیک 6  در 21 روز  از انتشارات نص  بهترین و جامعترین کتاب برای ویژوال بیسیک 6 هست  و خیالت راحت باشه که بهتر از اون توی ایران به زبان فارسی نیست

----------


## h_rezaei

> کتابی که همه چیز را توضیح بده. و فقط ADO را توضیح نده


اگه منظورت از همه چیز سایر data access method ها (مانند DAO,RDO ) هست همون کتابی که شهریار معرفی کرد خوبه گرچه ADO رو خیلی خوب تو ضیح نداده. یه کتاب دیگه هم هست به اسم visual Basic 6 desktop application از کتابهای MCSD (راهنمای exam 70-176) که به فارسی از انتشارات آیلار ترجمه شده . می تونی ADO رو با این تکمیل کنی .(اگر هم خواستی من بخشهایی از کتاب رو تایپ شده دارم .)
ولی حالا چه نیازی به شیوه های قدیمی تر داری؟  :?:  و چرا از ADO  می خوای استفاده نکنی ؟

----------


## بابک زواری

سعی کن از ADO استفاده کنی اولش شاید سخت باشه ولی بعدا برای توسعه روی بانکهایی
مثل SQL Server راحت هستی در ضمن سرعت بیشتری هم داری

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

مرسی از حسن توجه شما. اما من برنامه نویس فاکس پرو هستم و می خوام بیسیک را هم بدونم. میدانید در فاکس بیشتر حالت دستوری دارد.

----------


## mehrzad007

آقای رضایی میشه اون کتاب تایپ شده یا ای بوک رو برای من بفرستید؟ یا همین جا بگذارید برای دانلود؟

----------


## mu_malekzadeh

لطفا در صورت لزوم کد مربوط به ایجاد رمز بر روی سی دی بوسیله دریافت شماره سریال هارد و شماره سریال بایس را برای من ارسال نمایید.
mu_malekzade@yahoo.com
با تشکر[/list]

----------

